# Merc 25 Shift Shaft



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I remember fighting to get it out. I’ll have to check my manual later.


----------



## robsmith162 (Mar 29, 2014)

It doesn't state in the manual that the forward gear race has to come out. I was just thinking that maybe that was what was holding it shifter in place. I am going to try to give the shifter shaft retainer a little twist to see if it will break the o ring loose. maybe it will come out easier. Any tips on getting the retainer out? From what I can tell, it will take some leverage to pull it out.


----------

